# Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See



## Rockfish97 (1. April 2012)

Hi,
Titel ist Programm und so würde mich interessieren was ihr mir an Rod Pods für das leichtere Feedern am Vereinssee empfehlen könnt. Dementsprechend sollte es sich um tendenziel eher kleinere, handliche Modelle handeln.
Preislich gesehen wäre es mir 150 Euro wert, diese Grenze möchte ich aber auch nicht überschreiten.
Ich würde mich über eure Antworten freuen.
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Vorraus.

Rockfish


----------



## Downbeat (1. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

4 Standfüße, oder darf es auch ein dreibeiniges sein? Wieviele Ruten? Legst du waagerecht ab oder steil?


----------



## Rockfish97 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*



Downbeat schrieb:


> 4 Standfüße, oder darf es auch ein dreibeiniges sein? Wieviele Ruten? Legst du waagerecht ab oder steil?


 
Hi Downbeat,
ersteinmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Viebeinig,Dreibeinig-ich würde mich auf beides einlassen
Anzahl d. Ruten-nur eine (da hauptsächlch für Tuniere gedacht)
Wagrecht oder Steil-ausschließlich wagrecht, da wiegesagt für das sensible, leichte Feedern im Stillwasser gedacht.

Grüße Rockfish


----------



## andy72 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trend-Tripod...618523931?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item45fe42a51b


ich denke das hier ist genau das was du suchst und liegt preislich weit unter dem was du anlegen wolltest, hab das ding selber und bin vollauf zufrieden, es kann zum karpfenangeln, grundangeln, feedern usw benutzt werden ist also quasi ein allroundrodpod


----------



## Downbeat (2. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Ich hätte sowas vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Mikesch (2. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Wenn es das Ufer erlaubt, reichen 2 Banksticks mit entsprechenden Auflagen völlig aus.
Habt ihr betonierte Ufer, so ist natürlich ein Pod besser geeignet.


----------



## tenchhunter (2. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Sorry, aber Rodpot fürs Feedern am Vereinssee?????
Lass dir nicht von der werbung son Schwachsinn andrehen. Feedern ist aktives angeln, d.h. die Rute wird auf einem Rutenhalter (am besten ne Feederauflage, v-halter gehen aber genauso) abgelegt und die Hand ist am Rutengriff, um auf jeden kleinen Zupfer reagieren zu können. 
Feederute + Rodpod ist in den allermeisten fällen totaler Nonsens....


----------



## Obi Wan (4. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Da hat ja einer was wahres geschrieben nen Rod Pod zum feedern das hab ich noch nicht gehört aber du kannst dir dann auch noch ein Aal Glöckchen an die Spitzte machen das bringt genauso viel !!!
Aber das hab ich echt schon gesehen !!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> .
> Feederute + Rodpod ist in den allermeisten fällen totaler Nonsens....


Nicht immer - am Fluß/Strom haben die Teilweise ihre Berechtigung.

Ansonsten teile ich die Meinung von Obi Wan und tenchhunter...

Vor allem: Sehr oft sitzt man beim feedern im Stillwasser ja auch paralell zur Uferlinie. Was soll ich da mit `nem Pod????


----------



## sam1000-0 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Bei stehenden Gewässer hab ich sowas:
2 mal und 2 kurze Erdspeere,passen bis zu 3 Ruten drauf.
Sind leicht und passen in jedem Rutenfutteral mit darein
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=BROWNINGFEEDERRUTENAUFLAGE

Die obere Auflage!
Um das ganze noch stabiler zu haben,geben es Auflagen mit je 2 Gewindeteile für 2 Erdspieße.


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Für Deinen Zweck ganz klar kein Rod Pod sondern ein Feederarm oder eben zwei gut, längenverstellbare, Erdspieße mit Auflage. Bei Betonboden würde ein Rod Pod evt. Sinn machen, aber auch da ist ein Feederarm oder ein kleines Dreibein mit Feederablage besser als so ein Rod Pod. Sowas mitschleppen für nur 1 Rute macht einfach null Sinn wenn die Alternativen teils besser, vor allem aber besser zu transportieren sind.


----------



## de la kruse (7. April 2012)

*AW: Rod Pod fürs Feedern am See*

Nabend , ich fische an der weser auf barbe und co, da ich gerne übernacht angele hab ich ein altes fox rod pod geholt , also ich bin recht zufrieden da ich auch mal bissanzeiger drauf schrauben kann , ist auch gut stabil , da ich auf buhnen angele , ist es nicht leicht nen rutenhalter im boden zu kriegen . naja zum wettkampf nehme ich natürlich ein rutenstander mit breiten halter .


----------

